# Finally built myself a website!



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

So after a lot of trial and error (and advice from people here at VI-C), I have finally created myself a personal Music Website. Only took roughly my whole life 

Here's a link if anyone fancies checking it out and let me know if it's working or not!

www.jononotbono.com

Jono


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 8, 2018)

Good start, Luke. I sent you a PM.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks Paul. Much appreciated.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 8, 2018)

Really like the photography and the tone of the text and visuals. Don't like the text being so hard to read - but minor quibble. Nice one


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

mc_deli said:


> Really like the photography and the tone of the text and visuals. Don't like the text being so hard to read - but minor quibble. Nice one



Just amending that! Thanks man!


----------



## toddkedwards (Jan 8, 2018)

Looking good Luke! I love the images, really makes it stand out.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 8, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> So after a lot of trial and error (and advice from people here at VI-C), I have finally created myself a personal Music Website. Only took roughly my whole life
> 
> Here's a link if anyone fancies checking it out and let me know if it's working or not!
> 
> ...



Cool. Check your text. Reading is difficult at least for me..


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

I've changed the Opacity so text should now be (hopefully) much easier to read. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## J-M (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks very nice Jono, I really like the tone of the text in the introduction (that's something I'd write :D) and the photography!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

Ah man thanks! I'm guessing the text is easier to read now then? I've tweaked it a few times since everyone here said they were having difficulty reading it.


----------



## J-M (Jan 8, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Ah man thanks! I'm guessing the text is easier to read now then? I've tweaked it a few times since everyone here said they were having difficulty reading it.



Yep, had no problems with it.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 8, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Ah man thanks! I'm guessing the text is easier to read now then? I've tweaked it a few times since everyone here said they were having difficulty reading it.


I can read it, but I still think it's a couple of points too small.
Similar size to here would be great. 
Looks like VIC is 12 pt and yours is 10 pt (gosh I'm a nerd lol).
Otherwise great website


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

Cheers Peter. Interesting about font size. I wonder what it is? Here is a screen shot of one of my pages next to you message. Both VI-C and my site are on a 1080p screen and set to 100% zoom. Going to leave it I think as they look pretty similar maybe mine is even larger by this screenshot (in my opinion)? Give myself a rest from tweaking for a bit.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 8, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I can read it, but I still think it's a couple of points too small.


Same for me. It's still too small. Maybe it needs to adjust for different resolutions? (I don't know how this stuff works.) Just for comparison this is how it looks on one of my 2560 x 1440 monitors:


----------



## chillbot (Jan 8, 2018)

You posted right as I was posting. Let me do a screenshot comparing it to my VI-C font:






It's just like 2 points to small for me.

I echo what everyone else has mentioned, the pictures are great.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Same for me. It's still too small. Maybe it needs to adjust for different resolutions? (I don't know how this stuff works.) Just for comparison this is how it looks on one of my 2560 x 1440 monitors:



oh right. Yeah, I usually just press cmd and + or - to zoom in and out of OSX. I'm using a 1080p, 2560 and a 4k so adjust accordingly.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

Dare I ask... has anyone looked at it on their mobile phones? Sounds like I'm opening a Can of worms here!


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 8, 2018)

Tried on my 1080p screen.
This is how it compares.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

I shall adjust the font size as the only thing I have adjusted is the Opacity. I'll get there eventually. Thanks


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

Ok, I've adjusted the font by 2 points...


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 8, 2018)

Lose the "enter." One extra step, unnecessary.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 8, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Ok, I've adjusted the font by 2 points...


Good. 
Now let's talk about line spacing


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

AlexRuger said:


> Lose the "enter." One extra step, unnecessary.



I'm a Cubase user. It's never bothered me. haha!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 8, 2018)

I warned the british government this would happen.... who can stop him now? 

Seriously, it looks good on an ipad but there is no text, just your pic, name, and link icons.

What you really want is called a responsive website, changes size and scale depending on the viewers screen size, and you design into it what will resize and what will drop out. It's actually not that hard to set up on wordpress or other website apps (you may need a plugin app). Here is an article on responsive website basics.
https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/design-and-ux/responsive/
If you are working on a web-based platform, many have responsive templetes to get you started, or you can search for a wordpress plugin that has designs you like that are responsive. But in the long run it's much easier to deal with than trying to come up with a compromise that will never work on everything and will give you more issues than a responsive site.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> I warned the british government this would happen.... who can stop him now?
> 
> Seriously, it looks good on an ipad but there is no text, just your pic, name, and link icons.
> 
> ...



Ah man, those extra 2 points have just messed everything. Life is in ruins now haha!

I’ll have a rethink. Why do we need words anyway!


----------



## Levon (Jan 8, 2018)

Site looks good! Works on iphone without any problems.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

AlexRuger said:


> Lose the "enter." One extra step, unnecessary.



I shall lose it but by the way looking at your credits. Man, that’s great. Although I am a little disappointed you never worked on Porkys.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Good.
> Now let's talk about line spacing



Dare I ask... Go on?


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> Seriously, it looks good on an ipad but there is no text, just your pic, name, and link icons.



I've just checked on my iPad and text is there. Wonder what is causing this? And thanks for the advice. I shall look into it.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 8, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Dare I ask... Go on?


It's just the fact that the lines are rather close together.
Or at least split split the block of text on the 'music' page into 2 or 3 paragraphs.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> It's just the fact that the lines are rather close together.
> Or at least split split the block of text on the 'music' page into 2 or 3 paragraphs.



Well... I hope you're happy with yourself. I have adjusted line spacing AND split my prolific Music text into two paragraphs.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 8, 2018)

well done. this was really your first website made? thumbs up!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

Heroix said:


> well done. this was really your first website made? thumbs up!



First timer here man. Thanks!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 8, 2018)

I like it, modern slick, jono/luke/bono in action. Good job!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 8, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I've just checked on my iPad and text is there. Wonder what is causing this? And thanks for the advice. I shall look into it.


Now it looks great! Perhaps it was on my end or you tweaked? Congrats, looks slick and modern. Now it's time to add a few soundcloud (or other streamer) clips that show off your strengths. I KNOW you have a multitude of resources for music if you don't already have top examples uploaded. 

Edit: Ha! You beat me to it. Some great stuff, congrats. If it's working on most platforms, I wouldn't change a thing- just check it with as many browsers as you can (mac and pc if possible). Cheers!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> jono/luke/bono in action.



I know. Life is just so confusing these days isn't it. I originally went for http://www.lukejohnson.com (www.lukejohnson.com) but some disgusting imposter has stolen my identity. Low and behold, I had to go with the only available option.


----------



## merlinhimself (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice! Looks really fluid and the studio pics are awesome. What service did you use to create the site?


----------



## fedacuric (Jan 8, 2018)

Site looks great, your music is nice and your bass-traps are funky! Nicely done


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 9, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Well... I hope you're happy with yourself. I have adjusted line spacing AND split my prolific Music text into two paragraphs.


Oooh....what a treat 

I could swear there used to be more text on the Music page though?


----------



## gregh (Jan 9, 2018)

Congratulations on getting a site up! For me though the background images are far too busy and prominent which makes the text difficult to read - particularly the menus. I found reading harder on handheld devices because of this. A fix for this is to overlay the background image with a coloured wash, which reduces the contrast and "pop" of the images. Or place all text, including the menu, against an opaque background

Also I think the Credit page format should be the same as the others - again makes it easier on the user


----------



## Iskra (Jan 9, 2018)

The site looks cool (checking on laptop and text is ok regarding font and 'readability' (probably that word doesn't exist). Pics are great!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 9, 2018)

merlinhimself said:


> Nice! Looks really fluid and the studio pics are awesome. What service did you use to create the site?



I actually used Wix. I needed something that didn’t involve a deep knowledge of webdesign and it does everything I need it to at the moment.


----------



## sithemon (Jan 9, 2018)

Great job mate, looks very smart.

I did try an click on the tutorial vids and they didnt seem to do anything? Might be my system but other than that looks slick!

Si


----------



## sithemon (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh scrap that, I see what its doing now.


----------



## Anders Bru (Jan 9, 2018)

The site looks great! Congrats


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 9, 2018)

I’m glad people like the site and will no doubt keep tweaking and adding things. It’s amazing how much time gets sunk into something like this.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 9, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I’m glad people like the site and will no doubt keep tweaking and adding things. It’s amazing how much time gets sunk into something like this.



you look like a fucking rockstar on that main page (and its very well done). how could people not like it?


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 9, 2018)

Heroix said:


> you look like a fucking rockstar on that main page (and its very well done). how could people not like it?



Ha! I'm not a Rockstar! All though I did feel like one when that photo was shot. Gotta love the filth of Vegas


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 10, 2018)

It is excellent! Actually, you've inspired me to rebuild mine in a similar fashion. Just my opinion, but I would work on a more professional sounding bio on the intro page. I totally relate to what you're conveying, but maybe give your self a more professional edge? I dunno, just trying to see it from a potential client's POV. Otherwise, well done!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 10, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> It is excellent! Actually, you've inspired me to rebuild mine in a similar fashion. Just my opinion, but I would work on a more professional sounding bio on the intro page. I totally relate to what you're conveying, but maybe give your self a more professional edge? I dunno, just trying to see it from a potential client's POV. Otherwise, well done!



Yeah I’ll figure that out. I do agree with you but I’m just sick to death of reading pretentious nonsense from so many people that perhaps I have been overly cautious here. Honestly some of the stuff people say is explicitly embarrassing.


----------



## fiestared (Jan 10, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> So after a lot of trial and error (and advice from people here at VI-C), I have finally created myself a personal Music Website. Only took roughly my whole life
> 
> Here's a link if anyone fancies checking it out and let me know if it's working or not!
> 
> ...


Very cool, I very liked it, congrats ! Visiting your site, you look like a guy that one would like to work with.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 10, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I’m glad people like the site and will no doubt keep tweaking and adding things. It’s amazing how much time gets sunk into something like this.





jononotbono said:


> Yeah I’ll figure that out. I do agree with you but I’m just sick to death of reading pretentious nonsense from so many people that perhaps I have been overly cautious here. Honestly some of the stuff people say is explicitly embarrassing.



I hate those sites where its a long testament to how great they are, listing the countless projects they have worked on, etc. I prefer the more "to the point" bios. You are definitely on the right track!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 10, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I hate those sites where its a long testament to how great they are, listing the countless projects they have worked on, etc. I prefer the more "to the point" bios. You are definitely on the right track!



Yeah I hate them too. Ok, I changed the Biog. Hopefully it doesn't sound too stiff. Very to the point I guess!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 10, 2018)

Perfect!


----------



## Jaap (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice and solid site Luke!


----------



## Fab (Jan 21, 2018)

wonderful website Jono, clearly you took the time and thought it out. Looks pro.


----------

